# In Tune Bicycle Repair



## InTuneBicycleRepair.com (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi everyone. I own and operate a mobile bike repair service called In Tune Bicycle Repair. I am located in San Diego but serve the surounding areas. I'm a UBI certified mechanic, fully licenced, insured and just recently became an authorized Devinci dealer. 

I come to you, no down time in your riding schedule, same day service, low prices, and porfessional. Have access to repair parts and upgrade accesories. 

$45 tune up through June. 

I appreciate you taking the time to read this, and I hope you'll take a moment to check out my website. 

Happy riding!

InTuneBicycleRepair.com
Ryan
760-522-5313


----------



## Ducman29er (Jun 29, 2011)

nice to know


----------

